# A son's first day of shooting



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

My wife decided to go to her parent’s on Thursday for a few days while the weather was nice. They live on a few hundred acre farm in western PA that has been in the family for longer than I can determine.

My ten yr old son asked if he could take his rifle. I agreed as long as the father in law did as well. So, off they all go.

I gave him this rifle last Christmas just before his 10th b-day. It was given to me when I was his age by my dad. And, it was given to him by his dad at around 7 years (’41 or so). It was also my aunt’s for time before that. I figure that it is a mid-30’s. It is a Springfield Model 15 (J. Stevens Arms) that was bought new. My grandfather shortened the barrel and cut out the butt of the stock to lighten it up.

So, off they go while I worked. My bro in law is a LEO and he was the one to give him his first lesson since I could not be there (bummed about that as a father). My son “got it” from the start and was excited to say the least when he called me that night.

From 25 feet, standing, he was able to hit a milk jug more often that not. I am extremely proud and happy that he got that much enjoyment out of it. I am even more so that he followed all of the directions given.

Friday, I took the day off and went over. We shot more and he is very conscientious of what he is supposed to do/not do with a firearm. His shooting further improved and we had a ball. Mommy, grandma, pop, aunt, and I all had at it. Weapons all performed as they should so no downtime beyond “who’s hungry/thirsty/hot?”. 

Can’t wait to get out again especially with MY dad and his first grandchild (that was my original thought). Hope to have my muzzle loader back together as well. Hard to believe that my dad got me that when I was twelve, when I look at my son.

Just wanted to share and hope others are doing some of the same.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, a special day. May you have many more.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Too bad you couldn't be there as that is a momentous occasion.
Congratulations to both of you.

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a great feeling - congrats.

I have taken my grandson shooting but he is a gameboy aficionado so he can take it or leave it.

My son was the same way and now he's LEO with the military - Go figure.

Having a great time together is what it is all about anyway.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

resurrecting my own thread because I can. today marked my daughter's first outing at age 9 and a bit. too nice a day, too good a child, to put it off. so off we went (with son) with our three .22 rifles. got my son going and then began working with the girl.

she is still quite petite so only my son's rifle was useable. I explained the safety issues and then we got to shooting. third round was already on her own. like a [email protected], I forgot, WAIT FOR IT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TARGETS!!!!! so I had to dumpster dive at the range and found a soda can, 2 liter bottle, and a stick to put it on. on her fourth round she hit the can from about 25'. never missed what she aimed for after that.


----------

